
Language Bandwidth (2007) - beefman
http://lumma.org/microwave/#2007.07.12.2
======
beefman
Also see "Comparison of text editing methods", discussed here in 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17898638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17898638)

